# How do I re-name a link?



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

How do I rename a link?

For example if I had something for sale on pistonheads, and wanted to put the link in my sig but rename it to 'click here'

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

if you hover over the url button when writing a post it show you :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

J2D said:


> How do I rename a link?
> 
> For example if I had something for sale on pistonheads, and wanted to put the link in my sig but rename it to 'click here'
> 
> ...


L i k e t h i s

So you'd type your url http://www.apple.com/

then after the closing bracket Click here

Cheers

rich


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, very helpful as usual. 

John


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, very helpful as usual. 

John


----------

